# Bare naked underneath



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

How come one of my turkeys no longer has feathers under her? It's just pink skin. The rest of her body is completely fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Post a pic and I'm going to holler for @Poultry Judge. He's the only one on the forum I know of that has experience raising them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It could be mites, so check for them. Given that it's Spring, it's more likely that she is trying to nest somewhere and has pulled all the feathers off for a nest. Some do, some don't, it depends upon how broody they get.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Post a pic and I'm going to holler for @Poultry Judge.


Okay, here are some photos. I just realized that both turkeys are like this underneath.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Poultry Judge you need to check this. I don't want to give wrong information here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @Poultry Judge you need to check this. I don't want to give wrong information here.


I had one hen that looked like that last year, she was trying to sit on a wet nest under a slab wood pile. Her underside healed successfully in a couple of weeks, once we got her off that nest. If they are not anywhere wet or in the mud, definitely check and treat for mites. They can look pretty rough when they are trying to nest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's in the desert, PJ. That would probably leave out what you found your one hen trying to do.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Correct, I'm in the dry desert. I'm still hoping to get some other people to chime in that have experience with this.

Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We just don't have that many with turkeys on this forum. Try here: Homesteading Forum It's a sister forum but they might have some others that have turkeys.


----------

